# engine oil color



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Forgot to also ask, where the heck is the transmission dip stick?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

operator said:


> Forgot to also ask, where the heck is the transmission dip stick?


What engine/trans do you have? I don't think any of the transmissions have dip sticks any more.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Black oil in a diesel is normal pretty much immediately after you change it and run it for 5 minutes. No worries.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh, and I think you need to hook up the computer to get the tranny fluid level. And welcome to diesel ownership! I have nearly 97K miles on mine and have loved every mile.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah, the black oil in the diesel is pretty normal.
I did my first change at 2000 miles because it was dark already.
I switched to synthetic and it still gets dark fast.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

As for the dipstick on the transmission there isn't one on the Aisin AF-40 in the CTD. 
It is not very easy to check the level either. If it is not leaking I would not worry to much about it.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

ahh well thanks, learn something new everyday. Just noticed my cruze battery was bigger than my silverado battery when looking under the hood. This little car has some interesting quirks. Kind of surprised that theres no tranny dip stick.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

operator said:


> ahh well thanks, learn something new everyday. Just noticed my cruze battery was bigger than my silverado battery when looking under the hood. This little car has some interesting quirks. Kind of surprised that theres no tranny dip stick.


Seems that you can't get a dipstick on the trans on any vehicle anymore. Our Chrysler T&C is the same. I guess OEM figures we are to much of a dipstick...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

operator said:


> Kind of surprised that theres no tranny dip stick.


GM has not had a transmission with a dip stick in their compact cars since like 1993. The Cavalier 94-05 and Cobalt 05-10 both did not have a dip stick.


----------

